# Angeln in scheveningen



## Fanny (28. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich bin am kommenden Freitag aus privaten Gründen in scheveningen.Klar, ist zwar nicht das beste Ziel zum angeln,aber ich komm niergendwo anders mehr hin.Hat dort schon jemand geangelt? MFG.


----------



## Fanny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Noch keiner geangelt?


----------



## Der Boris (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Moin!
Du kannst in Scheveningen von der Mole aus angeln, dort stehen auch immer viele Einheimische Angler! Köder kannst du Dir im Hafen im Angelladen besorgen!
Wass momentan gefangen wird , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. aber Du kannst DIch bestimmt auch im Angelladen schlau machen!

Gruß, Boris


----------



## Arenberger (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Hallo. 
Fahre mitte des Monats nach Holland zum Urlaub. Wir sind nu 5 km von scheveningen entfernt wo ich dann gerne mal abends die Mole besuchen würde.
Was wird das so gefangen und welches Material ist zu empfehlen.
Habe eine 3 m RUte mit 200g Wurfgewicht .
Gruß Roman


----------



## magi (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Hallo Arenberger, 

1 Woche vor Pfingsten 2017 habe ich noch Klieschen und Seezungen von der südlichen Hafenmole aus gefangen. Am besten wäre Brandungsgerät, d.h. ~ 4 m Rute -200 besser bis 250g WG. In jedem Fall musst du weit werfen, um auf der Sandbank zu liegen. Und um liegen zu bleiben brauchst du meist 170-200g Krallenblei. Am besten Abends/Nachts dein Glück versuchen. Wenn du Nah genug ans Wasser kommst, kannst du deine Montage nebst Fang ggf. auch mit ner 3m-Rute aus dem Wasser bekommen. Als Köder geht NICHTS ohne Watt- und Seeringelwürmer. Alternativ ggf. mit Makrelenpaternoster werfend, in der Hoffnung, dass du einen Schwarm Makrelen und/oder Finten findest. Mit leichterem Gerät auf Hornhecht oder z.B. mit Pose bzw. mittlerer Spinnrute auf Seebarsch  (hat im Moment eh noch Schonzeit  --> C&R !!!!). Wobei es zum Fischen auf Hornhecht/Seebarsch wesentlich bessere Ecken in den Niederlanden gibt. Ansonsten ggf. ne Kuttertour auf Makrele...

VG


----------



## Arenberger (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Hi, das hört sich doch ganz gut an.
Habe eine 3.5m Angel und 200g Bleie besorgt ;D
Kann ich die würmer vor ort kaufen?
Gruß und vielen dank für die Info


----------



## magi (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Ja, du kannst die Köder quasi um die Ecke kaufen. Hier sind  mal beispielhaft 2 Adressen (es gibt noch mehr ):

http://www.albatroshengelsport.nl/
http://www.nicoshengelsport.nl/

Noch ein Tip: Kauf die Bleie, sofern noch nötig, und die Paternoster am besten dort. Die einfachen Paternoster mit den roten Kunststoff-Abstandshaltern reichen aus. Hakengröße 4 bis 6, wenn du Seezungen fangen willst... Schreib mal ein paar Zeilen, wenn du wieder im Lande bist. So haben dann auch zukünftige Scheveningen-Urlauber was davon!

VG


----------



## Arenberger (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Morgen,
ja dachte mir das dort das Blei usw dann günstiger sit ;D.
Ich werde dann berichten, hoffe ich komme auch dazu paar mal Angeln zu gehen !
Gruß


----------



## Arenberger (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Hi,
da bin ich wieder!
Leider war das Wetter nicht so berauschend aber ich konnte einen Abend meine Brandungsruten auswerfen ;D
Ich war an der linken längeren Brücke.
Davor ist ein Parkplatz der zwischen 18-24 Uhr Geld kostet.
War von ca 20 bis 23 uhr dort.
Habe mir Wattwurmer als Köder im Angelgeschäft am Hafen gekaut. Blei und Montagen hatte ich noch.
Es waren mit mir ca 15 Angeln drausne also immer was los.
Ich habe um halb neun einen kleinen dorsch überlistet bekommen.
Dann kam wohl ein Schwarm Makrelen auf der Jgd vorbei wo die einheimischen ANgler aufeinmal alle kamen und geschleppt haben aber keiner eine fangen konnte.
Um 22 uhr habe ich dann ein AAl und eine Seezunge noch bekommen. Die seezunge wurde eingepackt aber der AAL war mir persönlich zu klein wobei die andedren diese größe mitholen ;(.
Naja um 23 Uhr waren die WÜrmer leer und ich musste nachhause.
Inmoment sollen wohl auch die Wolfsbarsche wieder da sein, aber es wurde kener gefangen an dem Abend.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder da ;D
lg
Hatte Angeln ca 3 m und Blei von 150 g dran


----------



## magi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in scheveningen*

Petri! Freut mich zu hören, dass du Erfolg hattest! Eins noch: sieh zu, dass du JEDEN Aal in den Niederlanden rasch zurücksetzt. Aale haben dort im Süß- Brack- und Salzwasser absolutes Entnahmeverbot und das kann bei ggf. möglichen Kontrollen RICHTIG teuer werden. Gleiches gilt für die Schonzeit-, Mindestmaß- und Entnahmeregelung beim Wolfsbarsch!


----------

